

Fedora 18 to feature the GNOME2 fork MATE - Suraj-Sun
http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/MATE-Desktop

======
mgurlitz
I don't know if "feature" is the right word when all this means is you can
choose to install it. GNOME3 is still the default DE
(<http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/18/FeatureList>)

------
rwmj
Cinnamon has just made it into Fedora as well. For those not following,
Cinnamon is a "traditional" (ie. GNOME 2- / Windows 95- / NextStep-like)
desktop based on GNOME 3's and Gtk3's underlying technologies.

~~~
adamtaylor
Could you provide a link like the one for MATE in Fedora?

~~~
ciupicri
I couldn't find a feature page, but here's the packaging review request for
Cinnamon: <https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=771252>

P.S. Comment 146 mentions it as a possible feature.

~~~
adamtaylor
That comment thread, esp. comment 148, seems to imply that Cinnamon will _not_
be part of Fedora 18. At least as I read it.

------
ivarkotnik
This is great! I like more too choose from!

Currently XFCE is my desktop environment of choice, but if Mate is adaptable
to my needs I might switch.

------
RobAley
"It is one of the 2 choices of DE's for Linux Mint which is one of the most
popular Linux distros out right now."

Thats not quite true, Mint was one of the most (independently & newly)
downloaded distros on several distro watch lists in recent months. If you
consider most popular to mean largest install/use base, then it isn't.

~~~
pavanky
> _one_ of the most popular Linux distros out right now

stop nitpicking please.

~~~
RobAley
I wasn't nitpicking. I wasn't just saying mint wasn't THE most popular, I was
actively saying that it wasn't even ONE of the most popular (by the definition
I gave).

And even if that still seems picky, packages make or break a distro, so being
picky over what criteria you use to choose them isn't such a bad thing.

------
giis
thats a good news for long time fedora users. I'm using Fedora since FC-2.
After Gnome-3,my machine became unusable. I don't want to switch to ubuntu :P
Last month I filed a bug <https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=834266>
for it too. Glad to hear this change.

------
Nux
Good news!

